# Need my 1st RDA



## Dietz (6/1/17)

Hello Vape Tribe!

It started with a Subohm tank, got the SM25 and now I am looking at more build space and want a dripper for this (also, I dont have a dripper, so need one )

What are the two best recommended RDAs that are Under R600, But still really good?
I really love the Goon, but its a bit pricey.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nicholas (6/1/17)

i really enjoy the tsunami ... vapeking has it on sale at the moment http://www.vapeking.co.za/tsunami-rda-by-geek-vape-vape-king.html

but i would say throw in an extra 100 and get this right now. http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...n-authentic-recoil-rda-by-grimm-green-ohm-boy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (6/1/17)

Nicholas said:


> i really enjoy the tsunami ... vapeking has it on sale at the moment http://www.vapeking.co.za/tsunami-rda-by-geek-vape-vape-king.html
> 
> but i would say throw in an extra 100 and get this right now. http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...n-authentic-recoil-rda-by-grimm-green-ohm-boy



Thanks a mil! I am already leaning more towards the Recoil RDA by Grimm Green, wow this one Looks Guuuuud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (6/1/17)

I agree with @Nicholas on the Recoil RDA, it is a winner. Great that it has 2 barrels, nice to be able to change the style of draw a bit. Really enjoying mine and the build quality is really good. Build deck isn't enormous but that lends to the flavour you get from this. Also the draw is wonderful and smooth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/1/17)

The recoil is a very nice dripper. I use mine daily. But I would still recommend a Tsunami as a first RDA. Easy Velocity deck, forgiving juice well and very good flavour on most builds due to the bottom air flow. Ease of use and versatility the Tsunami wins. IMO at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (6/1/17)

The Luggage said:


> The recoil is a very nice dripper. I use mine daily. But I would still recommend a Tsunami as a first RDA. Easy Velocity deck, forgiving juice well and very good flavour on most builds due to the bottom air flow. Ease of use and versatility the Tsunami wins. IMO at least.


Okay I see, so what would you rate makes the Recoil the better choice?

I am definitely liking the Recoil better, for looks and the two caps that comes with.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Okay I see, so what would you rate makes the Recoil the better choice?
> 
> I am definitely liking the Recoil better, for looks and the two caps that comes with.


One word.... FLAVOR!!! Teeny builds, huge taste. Those old Peter Stuyvesant ads must have been predicting the Recoil.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

Depending on your Budget . I would advise to Let your 1st purchase be a Recoil or goon  I have both and they are power RDAs !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (6/1/17)

The Luggage said:


> One word.... FLAVOR!!! Teeny builds, huge taste. Those old Peter Stuyvesant ads must have been predicting the Recoil.



Agree here, the flavour off the recoil is really great! Simple build and you are good to go

It may not be the simplest to build on but seeing as you have been using an SM25 I don't see why you wouldn't be able to put a nice working build in and then start to learn from it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (6/1/17)

As @Abdul Haque Maiter said, rather buy a good one to start with. You can throw money down the drain by buying a bunch of cheap ones that mount up to R2,000 in the end or just go for one great RDA for half that and be sorted. As long as you can afford it I would go with a Recoil or Goon (never tried a Goon but from the hype train it seems they are pretty good)


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/1/17)

Got to admit those thick barrels on the Recoil have you know you made a life time investment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

@GMacDiggity 100%

I had 3 RDA'S .....I got rid of all and have a GOON for the price of all 3 .
But this was the wisest decision ever !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (6/1/17)

Also one last thing, if cash is not your friend but time is (delivery is slooow) then ordering from an international vendor is the way to go. You can pick up a couple of clones and see what floats your boat with very little cost but the quality just won't be the same.

That being said it really is a pleasure to use a well build RDA like the recoil. Simple thing like the drip tip being on there tight as ever but the top cap will pop off the barrel nice and easy to baste your coils. So if you can afford it go for one of the aforementioned authentic RDA's if not I would get clones from an international vendor as they are cheap as ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

Iv seen Recoil clones which are Identical !!!!
Good advice @GMacDiggity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (6/1/17)

I would say just get the authentic recoil, for R700 its a steal and you wont regret it .... in terms of clones some are great and some are terrible i have a TM clone that just wasnt quality colour fades and the ring bends too easy , but then i have the 24 petri rta clone and its amazing even better than the authentic 22. 

so yeah like i said your budget is 600 just add that 100 and do it recoil is the best option and then like @GMacDiggity says look international for some clones of really expensive rda's that you like and try them out, but then again i heard the Goon clone at VK is amazing. 
http://www.vapeking.co.za/goon-24mm-styled-rda-with-cuff.html

lol vaping is a never ending search for the perfect setup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (6/1/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Also one last thing, if cash is not your friend but time is (delivery is slooow) then ordering from an international vendor is the way to go. You can pick up a couple of clones and see what floats your boat with very little cost but the quality just won't be the same.
> 
> That being said it really is a pleasure to use a well build RDA like the recoil. Simple thing like the drip tip being on there tight as ever but the top cap will pop off the barrel nice and easy to baste your coils. So if you can afford it go for one of the aforementioned authentic RDA's if not I would get clones from an international vendor as they are cheap as ever


Any reliable online vendors that you can recommend?


----------



## Scissorhands (6/1/17)

Sorry to derail the train, unfortunately the recoil at the sirs show "sold out"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (6/1/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Sorry to derail the train, unfortunately the recoil at the sirs show "sold out"


Funny, its just my luck that the one I decide on will be the one out of stock 

Thanks for everyone's input and advice here. I am going with the Recoil RDA, im sure I will find one somewhere. i can wait, my SM 25 is keeping me quite busy


----------



## GMacDiggity (6/1/17)

I'm pretty sure @Throat Punch has it in stock, they have some really nice drip tips also. I know the Sir Vape one was on special and not sure it'll come back at that price. For vendors 3FVape and Fasttech are good ones i think. Only just started dabbbling in the international guys, too impatient to wait weeks for something  but couldn't find some stuff locally so decided to give Fasttech a bash and they seem good. 

Have seen some Recoil clones knocking about also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas (6/1/17)

HAHAHAHA Im sure it was guys from this thread.... cause im pretty certain it had stock this morning ... R700 for a recoil ... ofcourse its gone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (6/1/17)

I will try the "who has stock" thread or if that fails Classifieds and if that fails... well I will have to wait then lol


----------



## Dietz (16/1/17)

I am Beyond Frustrated with my SM25. I know I will probably get burned for this but its My opinion, but its been giving me beans since I got it. 
The problems I have with it is this:

- Dry hits (Sorted - was due to my noob experience)
- Leaking, Leaking, Leaking...(whether its a drop or bottle, Ive had it leak at least 1 out of 3 times)
- It "locks up", So I cannot get to Deck without using a Vice grip or some kind of jig with Pliers to get it of, The Chimney has got ugly scratches on it due to this (yes, I using a cloth and Tissue paper and no, I do not over tighten it). This is one of my biggest current issues as I have broken TWO glasses trying to get the tank unscrewed (Luckily Atomix has stock)

Ive read and watched masses of videos on this tank and no on seems to have half the cr@p I have with it. I guess its the color or just my luck, but I am not really loving this RTA.

Hoping I enjoy a RDA more.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki (16/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Thanks a mil! I am already leaning more towards the Recoil RDA by Grimm Green, wow this one Looks Guuuuud!



Recoil is nice but once you start moving to more exotic builds, you will struggle for space. So to me its not very future proof. Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (16/1/17)

@Dietz you're not alone. I say a prayer or 2 every time I'm about to unscrew the deck to access the coils coz it usually goes south quite fast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

Dietz said:


> I am Beyond Frustrated with my SM25. I know I will probably get burned for this but its My opinion, but its been giving me beans since I got it.
> The problems I have with it is this:
> 
> - Dry hits (Sorted - was due to my noob experience)
> ...



@Dietz is it a black one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Dietz is it a black one?



???What's that got to do with it bro??? 
I have 2 black & 1 SS SM22 and 2 black & 1 SS SM25... run single coils in the 22's and dual coils in the 25's. The color/finish doesn't matter at all... setting them up right is what matters with my 6.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

Spydro said:


> ???What's that got to do with it bro???
> I have 2 black & 1 SS SM22 and 2 black & 1 SS SM25... run single coils in the 22's and dual coils in the 25's. The color/finish doesn't matter at all... setting them up right is what matters with my 6.



I had a Black one and it was a nightmare... ask @Genosmate. There is no question that the Black was "different"... I never used it much because I don't like back tanks so when John said he wanted one I sent him my Black one... he has been fighting with it ever since.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scissorhands (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I had a Black one and it was a nightmare... ask @Genosmate. There is no question that the Black was "different"... I never used it much because I don't like back tanks so when John said he wanted one I sent him my Black one... he has been fighting with it ever since.


My black SM25 has been nothing but a pleasure, no issues, dont have a ss one to compare though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I had a Black one and it was a nightmare... ask @Genosmate. There is no question that the Black was "different"... I never used it much because I don't like back tanks so when John said he wanted one I sent him my Black one... he has been fighting with it ever since.



Interesting. Color has made no difference with mine at all. The early leaks were the wicking material used and the suggested method the wick was installed with. I changed wicking and devised my own method for installing them and they have been completely trouble free ever since. 

BTW, I prefer black over SS, so have a lot of black atty's/tanks.


----------



## ettiennedj (16/1/17)

@Dietz , got my first rda today. Troll v2 25mm. Must say very impressed with it. Very deep juice well and can accomodate massive builds. May not stack up to the more expensive ones but a nice entry for a guy that likes things easy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Interesting. Color has made no difference with mine at all. The early leaks were the wicking material used and the suggested method the wick was installed with. I changed wicking and devised my own method for installing them and they have been completely trouble free ever since.
> 
> BTW, I prefer black over SS, so have a lot of black atty's/tanks.



Maybe it was just a Lemon...


----------



## Dietz (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Dietz is it a black one?


Yup, its a black one


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

@Dietz - i suspect yours may have been a lemon

My SM25 is stainless steel - and it did once dump about half a tankful on my abalone hotcig 150 after refilling. 

I was horrified!

But Rob told me to remove and reseat the seal at the bottom. I cant remember exactly which o-ring it was (again) but it was a big one on the base. Once I did that it was happy days.

On the odd occasion after refilling (about once every 5 or so refills) there are a few drops of juice in the air slots. But I just hold some toilet paper there when refilling and if there is some drops there I turn the whole tank upside down and blow through the mouthpiece with toilet paper near the airslots. That clears it. It was @Nibbler from VapeKing Fourways who showed me that trick, so credit to him.

I am now happier with the SM25 and know how to deal with it. I like its flavour on some juices at about 30W so I persevered. If it wasnt as nice flavour wise i probably would have put it on "the bench".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (16/1/17)

I would just like to update this thread with some more as I wrote my earlier post in a moment of frustration...

My issues are completely Subjective. Who knows, mabe it IS just the color, You never know when it comes to a serpent, I mean take the black mamba, a difficult one to work with where the albino Corn snake is a tame beauty 

All these issues can be remedied by some kind of method or trick, Ask Oom Rob Fisher, So dont be scared away from this due to my comments.
It might just be that this is not really for a Beginner or it might be that right now this specific one might not be for me Only time will tell, so let me get back to my research and learn some more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (16/1/17)

Silver said:


> @Dietz - i suspect yours may have been a lemon
> 
> My SM25 is stainless steel - and it did once dump about half a tankful on my abalone hotcig 150 after refilling.
> 
> ...


A Lemon?
Thanks for the Advice @Silver, I am sure I will learn this ones tricks, and have to say that when it works I LOVE IT! but still need to get to know this one better or Improve my Own Vape SKills


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

Dietz said:


> A Lemon?
> Thanks for the Advice @Silver, I am sure I will learn this ones tricks, and have to say that when it works I LOVE IT! but still need to get to know this one better or Improve my Own Vape SKills



By lemon I mean a device that was not created or manufactured properly
I.e. Something with some kind of defect

Hopefully you get it right but I know it can sometimes be the most frustrating thing to get something working properly. And if it is indeed a lemon with a slight defect, its not worth the trouble most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (17/1/17)

This thread has derailed it seems  , my first RDA was the good old Tugboat V1 still have it to this day not much use but it's sentimental.

I'm also in the market for a good RDA , the Recoil seems decent .....

Also was struggling with the black SM25 , leaking dry hits etc found the Scottish Roll wicking method works. No leaks no dry hits no air locks ....

Incidentally , the Scottich Roll technique also works great for RDA's  (back on track with the thread).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/1/17)

I have the goon 24 and tried a few others. If anything i have noticed the 24mm RDAs make no flavour. Unless you make much larger coils. Even so its not worth it. The best flavour i have gotten was from the twisted messes squared 22mm. And that was a clone from vk.

So basically if you want clouds then a 24 with huge coils. But if you want best of both definitely go 22 get a box of demon 8in1 coils and your good to go.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Anneries (17/1/17)

IF you are after flavor, Phenotype L. That is my dream RDA. But currently just out of my budget.

Edit to say: If anyone out there reading this post have a Phenotype L lying around, even if it is a clone, that you want to let go, msg me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (17/1/17)

Must say flavour wise nothing beats the Little OL16 just realize this now after vaping the SM the whole day come home grab the little Squeeza OL16 combo man.... Bliss for the price of an authentic RDA you can get a Pico Squeeze OL16 combo.....


----------



## kev mac (18/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Hello Vape Tribe!
> 
> It started with a Subohm tank, got the SM25 and now I am looking at more build space and want a dripper for this (also, I dont have a dripper, so need one )
> 
> ...


I don't think you can go wrong with the Sapor.Very good flavor,ez build deck at a reasonable price Also check out the Lush and the Mad Hatter both cheap authentic drippers that deliver good flavorful vapes.


----------



## MoneymanVape (19/1/17)

Also have SM25 and SM 22 and Conqueror. Works well for me. Also its silver. Also heard some black sm are not the same Witch is strange. Have anyone tried the "mad dog" Rda yet? Herd its quite good. Also want to get a nice flavour dripper. What you guys think


----------



## Dietz (19/1/17)

Thanks for the Input everyone. I am trading the SM25 for a Troll v2 22 Today.

I will probably get a SS SM25 at a later stage, that or the Mage seems to be on par.


----------



## boxerulez (19/1/17)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Got to admit those thick barrels on the Recoil have you know you made a life time investment.




Thats truth. Have seen but do not own. The recoil looks amazing.


----------

